# Edge trip 10-28



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

Headed offshore to try one last trolling trip of the season. Trolled from the edge to the nipple. Water was pretty blue, no grass or fliers. Did pick up one nice tuna, just south of the edge. Also hooked up to what we were sure was a wahoo, dumped 100 yds in seconds. Somehow the “wahoo” turned into a Bonita. Assuming the wahoo came off and the tuna picked up the scraps. Hit the edge later and loaded up with Mingo. Nice day on the water.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice one... at least you got to bend some rods! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you boated some fish!!! No fliers? Never been out and not seen them jokers. Wonder if the cooler weather sent em deeper....


Congrats on a good day!


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice catch Lee!!


----------

